# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال راجبه نحوه پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش

## nalisa

سلام 
من *كد رهكيري شماره پرون**ده و شماره سريال ثبت نام رو كم كر**دم
خواستم الان ك**د  رهكيري بكيرم شماره سريال ثبت نام رو ميخواست كه نداشتم* 
رفتم از اول پول پرداخت کردم ک سریال ثبت نام بگیرم  گرفتم ولی باز خطا میده
حالا درخواست دادم ولی نمیدونم بهم کد پیگیری میدن یا نه چون ک سریال ثبت نامو یادم نیس و سریال جدید گرف اونو چی ؟؟؟

بعد چقد طول میکشه ک جواب بدن

----------


## painterzx

1.با کد ملی و مشخصات فردی به تلفنت اس میکنن لارم به خرید سریال نبود
2. 1 روز
تماس بگیری بهتره البته اگه تلفنه بی صاحب رو بدارن!

----------


## nalisa

> 1.با کد ملی و مشخصات فردی به تلفنت اس میکنن لارم به خرید سریال نبود
> 2. 1 روز
> تماس بگیری بهتره البته اگه تلفنه بی صاحب رو بدارن!


چی بگم والا من ایران نیستم ولی خطمو میگم خواهرم روشن کنه یعنی الان ک درخواست دادم واسم اس میکنن مشخصاتو؟
بعد این سریالی ک الان خریدم چی

----------


## jhasani

سلام
سریال جدید برای ثبت نام جدیده، اون سیستم پاسخگویی، سریال قدیمیتو میخواسته.

یک سوال، قبلا سریال با پیامکشو خریدی یا بی پیامک؟ اگه با پیامک خریدی، مشخصات ثبت نامی برات پیامک شده.
یک سوال، از کجا ثبت نام کردی، اگه از خونه؛ ببین پی دی اف شماره سریالی که خریدی رو ذخیره نکردی.

فردا ساعت اداری به 02142163 (روابط عمومی) یا 02636270057 و 02636270058 و 02636270059 (ستاد ثبت نام) تماس بگیر.

----------


## nalisa

> سلام
> سریال جدید برای ثبت نام جدیده، اون سیستم پاسخگویی، سریال قدیمیتو میخواسته. اره اشتباه کردم و گیج شده بودم
> 
> یک سوال، قبلا سریال با پیامکشو خریدی یا بی پیامک؟ اگه با پیامک خریدی، مشخصات ثبت نامی برات پیامک شده.
> ن بدون پیام
> یک سوال، از کجا ثبت نام کردی، اگه از خونه؛ ببین پی دی اف شماره سریالی که خریدی رو ذخیره نکردی.
> 
> فردا ساعت اداری به 02142163 (روابط عمومی) یا 02636270057 و 02636270058 و 02636270059 (ستاد ثبت نام) تماس بگیر.


ه 
خودم ثبت نام کردم و همه اطلاعاتو ذخیره کرده بودم ولی سیستم هنگ کرد بود مجبور شدم ویندوز رو عوض کنم تمام اطلاعاتم پرید

----------

